# AMF girl's Renegade and Wards Formula V mens



## schwinnman67 (Dec 6, 2014)

Here is a pic of me and my granddaughter on a ride after I finished the AMF.
The Renegade was in nice shape when I got it, but it was missing the shifter and cable.
I put the whitewalls on it in place of the original  twin white lines.

The Formula V I've had for a while. I have the original red line tires (front is  almost worn out). I decided to put some plain black walls on it so I can ride it if I want to.


----------



## x__CRASH__x (Dec 7, 2014)

I had been waiting to see the final product.  That came out fantastic!  I'm glad you got the 3-speed routing figured out.  I showed you a picture of my Fair Lady, but I originally had thought that there was a guide missing.  I was wrong, and it was correct... as yours is.

Is that seat working for her nose-down like that?  I would think the angle would cause her to fight slipping forward.  Perhaps it's something to ask her about.  It might also help to flip the post clamp under the seat.  That would push the seat back a touch, straighten the sissy more, and may help the angle.  

Regardless, it looks great, and that smile says it all!  And your Formula V looks great too!  I'm currently restoring a Huffy "The Judge 5" (Rail), so I'm a big fan of those long framed muscle bikes!

Mike


----------



## schwinnman67 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks!

I actually finished it a month or so ago, forgot to post them here... The first ride with the AMF was only a couple miles. We cut it short because grandpa forgot to tighten the guide pulley clamp and the shift cable got slack in it (no 1st and 2nd gearo

She has only ridden it once since then.... I didn't notice the seat angle until yesterday, I think I'll have to re-adjust that also (along with putting a bell on it). 

I also like the long frame on the Formula V, it's more comfortable to ride than a Stingray. I had a hard time with the Formula V getting the shifter to work right. I had it apart and left the mounting bracket on the hutch and my wife threw it out thinking it was a piece of scrap metal... I got the one on it after a 2 year search (got an NOS shifter and cable) , seems shifters for twin bars are a bit hard to find.
My local LBS got the indexing to work, so it shifts great.

Now, I have to start working on a bike (or 2) for my grandson (age 3)... I have a Junior Stingray, but I'm thinking a Midget might be best for his second bike... 

I'm also working on a couple Manta Rays (both are rough), thinking about doing something custom with the Kool Orange 72 Single Speed. I'm thinking about putting a Sachs Torpedo 3-speed coaster brake hub in an S5 and using a 3 speed Stik to shift it (this way I can convert it back to a single if I want to).

Here is a pic of my only completed Manta...


----------



## 68avenger5 (Dec 7, 2014)

Who made that Formula V for Wards as I do not remember ever seeing one before.


----------



## x__CRASH__x (Dec 8, 2014)

68avenger5 said:


> Who made that Formula V for Wards as I do not remember ever seeing one before.



It's a rebadged Huffy Rail.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Dec 8, 2014)

x__CRASH__x said:


> It's a rebadged Huffy Rail.






I don't think it's a rebadged Rail, it does not have chrome caps on the ends of the top bars... I think the frame is a Murray (not sure what model).


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 16, 2014)

It's a rebadged Rollfast Stroker 500.  Seems that the Monty Wards version didn't use the canti style center bar. Quite a rare bike, and a great color to boot.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## trailhopper (Dec 17, 2014)

greenephantom said:


> It's a rebadged Rollfast Stroker 500.  Seems that the Monty Wards version didn't use the canti style center bar. Quite a rare bike, and a great color to boot.
> Cheers, Geoff




You sure about that? Here is my Stroker 300 (same frame as the 500) and mine doesn't look like that Hawthorne Formula.


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice Manta Ray.


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 19, 2014)

I had the year wrong in my head. Thought the purple Formula V was a '68, but the '67 Rollfast cat shows Strokers without the center bar. (So many catalogs, so little time.) and the Monty Wards '69 cat shows the same bike without the center bar. (No Strokers in '70 Monty Wards cat.)  So could be '67 through '69.  '68 and '69 are shown to be available in purple, so likely one of those.

Trailhopper, not sure of the year on your Stroker, but it's certainly a different frame and guard than those in the Rollfast cats that I have ('67, '68, '69). Not a lot of documentation on these bikes. I've had to really hustle to find the materials that I have. I'd guess it's a '71 or '72, but I couldn't say for certain.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## trailhopper (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey Geoff. I had mine dated around 1969 but like you I am not 100% sure. As you know the sales documentation can sometimes differ from the actual bike offered. This is the 69 Ad and is the closest I have been able to find to my bike. Who knows?


----------

